# Mass Shooting False Flag in Boulder CO



## RedLion

Right on cue. A white guy uses an "AR 15 type gun" to kill people in a grocery store. This false flag covers the marxist basics. People die, it is surely a white supremacist and he used an evil tool of war.

BREAKING: Shooting at Boulder Supermarket, Unconfirmed Scanner Reports Claim 6 Dead


----------



## Black 5

Coincidental timing, you think?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RedLion said:


> ...... an "AR 15 type gun" .....


----------



## Auntie

My prayers for the people affected by this are pouring out. We got an alert through the college. They are telling people to shelter in place.


----------



## ErickthePutz

Yep. Too bad a cop dying and two others wounded, along with injured citizens gets in the way of your OP...


----------



## Auntie

ErickthePutz said:


> Yep. Too bad a cop dying and two others wounded, along with injured citizens gets in the way of your OP...


I have so many replies running through my head and then thought perhaps he doesn't mean it the way I am perceiving it. Would you please elaborate on your comment.


----------



## Auntie

10 people are dead. A lone male was arrested.


----------



## Black 5

He's a self proclaimed putz. Your imagined responses are probably accurate.


----------



## Denton

Forgive me, but why are we not talking about an average weekend in Chicago?
I thought Black Lives Matters.


----------



## Auntie

We don't need to worry about Chicago they have everything taken care of with their gun control.


----------



## Steve40th

Mass shootings are horrible. Outcomes are horrible. The LEO had 7 children. But there were 10 other victims.. All just getting groceries, or working there....
Mass shootings are only for 4 or more deaths and NOT gang related shootings. A definition by FBI..
But, now with this shooting in a very anti gun city, as well as the shooting in Atlanta where other than asians were killed, the Dems will roll forward with their campaign to screw with 2A and law abiding citizens.


----------



## theprincipal

Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


----------



## Slippy

theprincipal said:


> Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


Lots of mentally ill folk and thugs committing murder. Evil exists


----------



## Trihonda

Yes, this is tragic. But you have to wonder if this would have happened if gun control hadn’t existed. Had the grocery store not been so vehemently opposed to guns in their store...? I feel like the anti 2A folks are setting us all up. No, I don’t mean this was a conspiracy and this shooting being specifically planned by the left, but to me it’s like a community of rich people who ban security systems and surveillance cameras in their neighborhood... I feel like the outcome is predictable....

the deaths of 10 people is tragic, but the death of the 2A will have much broader impact on the country


----------



## Chipper

Another gun free zone got shot up?? When will these idiots figure out that doesn't work. Gun free equals easy targets and the shooters know.

Our local grocery stores all have no weapons allowed signs at the door. It's concealed so we just walk on through.


----------



## RedLion

theprincipal said:


> Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


And how do you know that? Are you relying on politifact again?


----------



## Chiefster23

I told my wife this morning, “just one citizen with a gun and a CCW could have stopped this wacko in short order”.
of course then that citizen would have been charged with murder from the local progressive DA.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

The news told me this morning that this is just one of like 7 or 8 mass shootings across the country today. Now that was news to me... Mind you, the only details shared were for the Colorado shooting. It's infuriating that these tragedies are used to manipulate the wider population.


----------



## Auntie

Boulder is an odd city. Home of Celestial Seasonings (I love their peppermint room), a sprawling Google location, the Pearl Street Mall, UC, more bike trails than you could imagine, guns have to be in a case no open carry. It has the strictest gun laws, and covid mandates of anywhere in Colorado. They don't follow CO state laws they make up their own. It was a hippie retreat and community at one time. 

A few weeks ago a judge stopped their anti assault weapon ban. You have to love a coincidence. I wish this would open their eyes to the fact that if a couple of people had been open carrying this situation would not been have bad. They will not learn anything.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

For those who say “false flag” that assumes someone would be willing to take the fall on murder charges. Or die in the attempt.
That is a huge stretch of the imagination.


----------



## theprincipal

RedLion said:


> And how do you know that? Are you relying on politifact again?


If you’d like to share with me evidence of a modern false flag, I’d be happy to review it and update my opinion, as needed.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 112880


Oh, come on! A stapler and a caulk gun? As AR-15s? That’s just silly. Everybody knows that one is an M-60 general purpose machine gun and the other is a hand grenade. Which you can get at Ace Hardware BTW, just walk in and ask a clerk where the hand grenades are.🤣


----------



## Black 5

Not so much false flag as a tragedy not allowed to go to waste.


----------



## Robie

theprincipal said:


> If you’d like to share with me evidence of a modern false flag, I’d be happy to review it and update my opinion, as needed.


The assassination of Martin Luther King.


----------



## MisterMills357

Auntie said:


> Boulder is an odd city. Home of Celestial Seasonings (I love their peppermint room), a sprawling Google location, the Pearl Street Mall, UC, more bike trails than you could imagine, guns have to be in a case no open carry. It has the strictest gun laws, and covid mandates of anywhere in Colorado. They don't follow CO state laws they make up their own. It was a hippie retreat and community at one time.
> 
> A few weeks ago a judge stopped their anti assault weapon ban. You have to love a coincidence. I wish this would open their eyes to the fact that if a couple of people had been open carrying this situation would not been have bad. They will not learn anything.



It sounds like Boulder has chosen to live in a make believe world, where they use code enforcement instead of laws. Someone needs to create standing by breaking the rules, being cited or arrested, and then file suit.
That is the only method that will work.

Plus anyone arrested for open carry, needs to grit their teeth and act like a man. They need to file for damages against their city if they win their case in court. It should be for 5 or 10 million dollars, and they should be unrelenting. Maybe that would show the fairies that run Denver what real men are capable of.


----------



## Auntie

Boulder could care less about who or what is in charge of Denver. They make their own local laws, ordinances etc and thumb their nose at everyone else. Yes code enforcement is big in Boulder. They don't have to work that hard. Peoples neighbors and friends report them all the time. It used to be a nice place to visit, it isn't even that anymore. Thank goodness Celestial Seasonings in on the outside of town. That is as far as I go.

Please don't think that because I dislike Boulder so much that means I don't feel horrible about what has happened there. I just wish the residents would wake up and realize in the end allowing what their local government to do what they have is hurting them. 

In the rural area I live in I see people with guns and gas guzzling trucks all the time! The last time I was in Boulder (4 years ago) someone let all the air out of our trucks tires. They left a note saying they had done it and my 'gas guzzler was killing the environment and future generations. Go home we don't want your kind here"


----------



## Weldman

Auntie said:


> Boulder could care less about who or what is in charge of Denver. They make their own local laws, ordinances etc and thumb their nose at everyone else. Yes code enforcement is big in Boulder. They don't have to work that hard. Peoples neighbors and friends report them all the time. It used to be a nice place to visit, it isn't even that anymore. Thank goodness Celestial Seasonings in on the outside of town. That is as far as I go.
> 
> Please don't think that because I dislike Boulder so much that means I don't feel horrible about what has happened there. I just wish the residents would wake up and realize in the end allowing what their local government to do what they have is hurting them.
> 
> In the rural area I live in I see people with guns and gas guzzling trucks all the time! The last time I was in Boulder (4 years ago) someone let all the air out of our trucks tires. They left a note saying they had done it and my 'gas guzzler was killing the environment and future generations. Go home we don't want your kind here"


Sounds like Seattle WA, or let me take it to a place you haven't heard of Port Townsend WA they call it Little California. For every one WA state plated car there, there is 6 CA plated cars there.


----------



## ErickthePutz

Black 5 said:


> He's a self proclaimed putz. Your imagined responses are probably accurate.


It must really tick you off that I’m correct...

Amazing the hysteria propagated by members. You DO know what AGITPROP is, right..?


----------



## NKAWTG

Shooter identified as Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa
So this incident probably doesn't fit the progressive anti-gun narrative anymore.


----------



## Robie

NKAWTG said:


> Shooter identified as Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa
> So this incident probably doesn't fit the progressive anti-gun narrative anymore.



Yup...and hated Trump.

Oooopsie.


----------



## Pir8fan

theprincipal said:


> Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


Read the current bills in Congress and the idiotic proposals currently being floated. Coincidence? Maybe/Maybe not.


----------



## Auntie

ErickthePutz said:


> It must really tick you off that I’m correct...
> 
> Amazing the hysteria propagated by members. You DO know what AGITPROP is, right..?


What hysteria? I have seen facts and opinions posted. If you want hysteria visit CNN. Wow is your self confidence so low that if someone disagrees with you they are discounting your whole being?

How in the hell is it propaganda that 10 people were shot and killed? I asked for clarification on your statement you ignored that. 

You DO know what idiotic is don't you? If you are here to stir up stuff I wonder why you waste your time with people you have such little respect for.


----------



## Black 5

ErickthePutz said:


> It must really tick you off that I’m correct...
> 
> Amazing the hysteria propagated by members. You DO know what AGITPROP is, right..?


I don't know that you're right or wrong. I'm not ticked off. I just noted that because you call yourself a putz another poster's considered responses may be accurate.
I'm beginning to question your self esteem a little and I do figure from other posts as well as this one I quoted that you are here to stir a pot.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Biden just spoke, here comes the gun grab... PS - did anyone else notice how baby butt smooth his face looks? Well part of his face, forehead wrinkles must be harder to take care of. Tell me they did not filter the crap outta that...









Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

theprincipal said:


> If you’d like to share with me evidence of a modern false flag, I’d be happy to review it and update my opinion, as needed.


I would like you to share with me the evidence of the lack of false flags and I would be happy to share it.


----------



## Annie

May their souls rest in peace. Prayers for the families as well.


----------



## theprincipal

RedLion said:


> I would like you to share with me the evidence of the lack of false flags and I would be happy to share it.


This is known as “shifting the burden of proof”. The source of this fallacy is the assumption that something is true unless proven otherwise... If you claim there is a false flag, you own the burden of proof.


----------



## Annie

Mrs. Spork said:


> Biden just spoke, here comes the gun grab... PS - did anyone else notice how baby butt smooth his face looks? Well part of his face, forehead wrinkles must be harder to take care of. Tell me they did not filter the crap outta that...
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


Biden said he wants AR 14s, so I think we're okay.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> For those who say “false flag” that assumes someone would be willing to take the fall on murder charges. Or die in the attempt.
> That is a huge stretch of the imagination.


All you'd have to do is find someone who is easily excitable or believes in an ideology that would make him believe he is doing the right thing by killing those who do not adhere to that ideology.

Leftists Scramble to Delete Tweets After Falsely Claiming Boulder Mass Shooter Was White – Summit News


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> All you'd have to do is find someone who is easily excitable or believes in an ideology that would make him believe he is doing the right thing by killing those who do not adhere to that ideology.
> 
> Leftists Scramble to Delete Tweets After Falsely Claiming Boulder Mass Shooter Was White – Summit News


I expect we'll be seeing more of those Jihadists now that the floodgates have been opened.


----------



## Robie

Denton said:


> All you'd have to do is find someone who is easily excitable or believes in an ideology that would make him believe he is doing the right thing by killing those who do not adhere to that ideology.
> 
> Leftists Scramble to Delete Tweets After Falsely Claiming Boulder Mass Shooter Was White – Summit News



Yup. And from what we've seen from the intelligence agencies lately, they would be perfect people to do the "exciting".


----------



## Robie

It's getting tougher and tougher as years go by to distinguish what Hollywood invents and what is actually happening.

Used to be, you'd say something and get told you were watching too many movies.

Not anymore.


----------



## RedLion

theprincipal said:


> This is known as “shifting the burden of proof”. The source of this fallacy is the assumption that something is true unless proven otherwise... If you claim there is a false flag, you own the burden of proof.


You are the one that started the fuss, so you prove your end sport.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Sorry, I’m not buying that premise that someone would submit themselves to murder charges.
Perhaps it’s because I’m a normal human being?


----------



## Annie

Steve40th said:


> Mass shootings are horrible. Outcomes are horrible. The LEO had 7 children. But there were 10 other victims.. All just getting groceries, or working there....
> Mass shootings are only for 4 or more deaths and NOT gang related shootings. A definition by FBI..
> But, now with this shooting in a very anti gun city, as well as the shooting in Atlanta where other than asians were killed, the Dems will roll forward with their campaign to screw with 2A and law abiding citizens.


Officer Eric Talley. He was a devout traditional Latin Mass Catholic who left behind a wife and 7 children. Hopefully someone will get a go fund me page set up for them soon.


----------



## theprincipal

RedLion said:


> You are the one that started the fuss, so you prove your end sport.


No, actually, you did when you made the thread. The burden of proof to show the shooting was a false flag is on you, and only you. If you can’t back up your claim with evidence, you’re simply crying wolf.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry, I’m not buying that premise that someone would submit themselves to murder charges.
> Perhaps it’s because I’m a normal human being?


Actually, it happens more often than we'd like, and without manipulation by "dark forces." They don't always use rifles. They'll merrily use knives when the body count isn't important and they feel like getting back to their roots.

Now, find one who is already on edge (all one would have to do is a quick search on social media) and give him a little push.

Of course, I'm not saying this is a false flag event as I can't prove anything. I'm simply saying that it is possible.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

At the moment it appears to be a deliberate terror attack by a lone individual.


----------



## NKAWTG

Mindy Robinson posted in facebook: 
*"Only days after a judge in Boulder, Colorado ruled that they couldn’t ban guns this weird shooting happens...
and we’re all “conspiracy theorists” for daring to ask questions about the peculiar timing and weird actions of the people filming it.* 
*When the government and its state run media tells you not to question them...it’s time to question them."*


----------



## RedLion

theprincipal said:


> No, actually, you did when you made the thread. The burden of proof to show the shooting was a false flag is on you, and only you. If you can’t back up your claim with evidence, you’re simply crying wolf.


Prove or shut the pie hole. You are trying to veer this thread off onto one of your lefty tangents troll boy.


----------



## NKAWTG

*It's boiling down to Islamic terror.
The shooter is Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa*









*Here are some posts from his social media account before his account was deleted:*


----------



## Auntie

@theprincipal If you would like to start a thread about false flags please do so. I would like this thread to not contain petty bickering and for the thread to stay on topic.

Thank you


----------



## Black 5

Ok...do we know anything about an active shooter at a veterans home in California just now?

Caught a blurb, can't get info yet.


----------



## NKAWTG

Black 5 said:


> Ok...do we know anything about an active shooter at a veterans home in California just now?
> 
> Caught a blurb, can't get info yet.


The all clear was given, no active shooter.


----------



## Sasquatch

Annie said:


> Biden said he wants AR 14s, so I think we're okay.


Damn, I just build one!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Well, the narrative for the media went out the window, due to him being Muslim.
Regardless, prosecute him and condemn HIM, he did it..


----------



## Steve40th

Just found found out, flesh wound, on right butt cheek, not foot as first told to me. So he was shot in the ass, fitting for such a creep. Also learned that he WAS ON THE FBI watch list for Terrorism....FBI knew about him. Bought his Ruger 556 was purchase March 16, and had another firearm in trunk of car with more ammo. His family noticed him with 556 this week, it was taken away from him, be given back to him on 20 March. In the past he was known to hate white people, and told many times in High School he would kill them all. In High School he often played the race card against people who he did not like, telling them he will tell the school admins they are picking on him for being Muslim. Known to the local police department as a person always on the edge of losing his temper and going crazy verbally and physically attacking people, but only whites. Felt his High School bugged his cell phone and was recording him and giving info to FBI. Known to visit many Jihhadist and ISIS websites the past four years,

That said, how the hell did he pass a background check to purchase two weapons recently? Its not the 2nd Amendment that is broken its the Background checking that is. Since three major mass murder incidents happened within an hour of each other, do you think their might be a problem with the Colorado Firearm background checking?

This guy displayed issues all through High School and beyond, he had police records, and was on a FBI watch list, how could he ever qualify cleared to purchase. Just remember John Hinkley was from Colorado also......HMMMM Democratic State? 
Syrian refugee, came in during Obama admin under amnesty and was claiming to be 21 year old high school gradaute.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Steve40th said:


> Just found found out, flesh wound, on right butt cheek, not foot as first told to me. So he was shot in the ass, fitting for such a creep. Also learned that he WAS ON THE FBI watch list for Terrorism....FBI knew about him. Bought his Ruger 556 was purchase March 16, and had another firearm in trunk of car with more ammo. His family noticed him with 556 this week, it was taken away from him, be given back to him on 20 March. In the past he was known to hate white people, and told many times in High School he would kill them all. In High School he often played the race card against people who he did not like, telling them he will tell the school admins they are picking on him for being Muslim. Known to the local police department as a person always on the edge of losing his temper and going crazy verbally and physically attacking people, but only whites. Felt his High School bugged his cell phone and was recording him and giving info to FBI. Known to visit many Jihhadist and ISIS websites the past four years,
> 
> That said, how the hell did he pass a background check to purchase two weapons recently? Its not the 2nd Amendment that is broken its the Background checking that is. Since three major mass murder incidents happened within an hour of each other, do you think their might be a problem with the Colorado Firearm background checking?
> 
> This guy displayed issues all through High School and beyond, he had police records, and was on a FBI watch list, how could he ever qualify cleared to purchase. Just remember John Hinkley was from Colorado also......HMMMM Democratic State?
> Syrian refugee, came in during Obama admin under amnesty and was claiming to be 21 year old high school gradaute.


He passed a background check because he had nothing in his background that prevented him from owning a gun.

It’s really that simple.
Would you like to put more restrictions on who can own a gun.


----------



## Slippy

I'd like to simply ban all muslimes/islamists from entry into the US..


----------



## Denton

*After Realizing He Isn’t White, Fake News Paints Boulder Shooting Suspect as Victim of White Supremacist Bullying*
After Realizing He Isn’t White, Fake News Paints Boulder Shooting Suspect as Victim of White Supremacist Bullying - Big League Politics : Big League Politics 

By golly, they were going to figure out a way to blame you evil, White people!


----------



## Steve40th

I bet he used his stimulus check to buy the Ruger 556 on March 16. Hmm


----------



## inceptor

Ranger710Tango said:


> He passed a background check because he had nothing in his background that prevented him from owning a gun.
> 
> It’s really that simple.
> Would you like to put more restrictions on who can own a gun.


Can't argue that point. We are supposed to be the land of the free yet we have more laws restricting our freedom than are truly needed.


----------



## ErickthePutz

So how’s that false flag shooter working out for you..? Oh...yeah.


----------



## theprincipal

ErickthePutz said:


> So how’s that false flag shooter working out for you..? Oh...yeah.


I guess because we can’t prove him not to be one, he must be one. Lol.


----------



## Denton

theprincipal said:


> I guess because we can’t prove him not to be one, he must be one. Lol.


That is true, but if the murderer was being manipulated, only the manipulators know the truth. We are left to only speculate.

The timing makes the situation look very suspicious. That, we know.


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> That is true, but if the murderer was being manipulated, only the manipulators know the truth. We are left to only speculate.
> 
> The timing makes the situation look very suspicious. That, we know.


Kinda makes you think of mkultra. Unabomber was part of that program, and one of the writers for Grateful Dead.
Psyops are real. Imagine what they are capable of doing to people with known mind control tactics. 
Now back to our thread...


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> Kinda makes you think of mkultra. Unabomber was part of that program, and one of the writers for Grateful Dead.
> Psyops are real. Imagine what they are capable of doing to people with known mind control tactics.
> Now back to our thread...


Sirhan Sirhan comes to mind.


----------



## Steve40th

A reminder…. 50 FBI agents were enlisted within the Trump-Russia investigation to push a narrative. 13 FBI agents were dispatched to Talladega speedway to investigate a garage pull-down rope and push a narrative. Thousands of FBI hours have been spent investigating the January 6th Washington DC protest… and _once again_ another terrorist carries out a mass shooting where the FBI knew the suspect in advance.

The FBI knew in advance the Pulse Nightclub shooter (Omar Mateen) and were tipped off by the local sheriff. The FBI knew in advance the San Bernardino Terrorists (Tashfeen Malik). The FBI knew in advance the Boston Marathon Bombers (the Tsarnaev brothers) tipped off by Russians. The FBI knew in advance the Garland, Texas, shooters (Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi). The FBI knew in advance of the Parkland High School shooter (Nikolas Cruz). The FBI knew in advance of the Fort Hood shooter (Nidal Hasan); and now the FBI knew in advance of Ahmad al-Aliwi Alissa.
Those are just off-the-top of my head… Anyone notice a pattern?

Meanwhile the political FBI agents chase the ghosts of mysteriously invisible white supremacists conducting random acts of unidentified racism.


----------



## Steve40th

Mr Al Issa has a 2018 assault conviction. In Colorado, even a simple assault is a Class 1 misdemeanor with 6 months to 2 years in jail. Form 4473, 21. c - specifically asks about any convictions 'that a judge could have imprisoned you for more than a year even if you received a shorter sentence including probation


----------



## Slippy

We have a muslim/islamist problem.
We have a thug problem.
We have an out of wedlock birth problem.
We have an illegal alien problem.
We have an incompetent government problem.
We have a morality problem.

We do not have a gun problem.
We do not have a white supremacist problem.


----------



## Megamom134

From what I have been reading about the shooter this again stems from bullying in school. For so many young people school is a horrible place. Maybe high school should be banned until these young adult learn not to treat another human being so crappy that they build up this hate and range and go out and shoot people. Teens can be just a horrible species until their brains fully mature around 30 or so.


----------



## stevekozak

ErickthePutz said:


> Yep. Too bad a cop dying and two others wounded, along with injured citizens gets in the way of your OP...


How do you know?


----------



## stevekozak

theprincipal said:


> Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


Ever heard of a place called Newtown, Connecticut ? Asking for a friend...


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> For those who say “false flag” that assumes someone would be willing to take the fall on murder charges. Or die in the attempt.
> That is a huge stretch of the imagination.


You clearly have not thought the idea through.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> All you'd have to do is find someone who is easily excitable or believes in an ideology that would make him believe he is doing the right thing by killing those who do not adhere to that ideology.
> 
> Leftists Scramble to Delete Tweets After Falsely Claiming Boulder Mass Shooter Was White – Summit News


Nailed it in one!!


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> Officer Eric Talley. He was a devout traditional Latin Mass Catholic who left behind a wife and 7 children. Hopefully someone will get a go fund me page set up for them soon.


I hope no one sets up a begging site for them. If they are such devout church followers and the church is a good place, won't the family be taken care of by the church community? 

An aside: How does a man support 7 kids on a cop's salary?


----------



## stevekozak

Steve40th said:


> A reminder…. 50 FBI agents were enlisted within the Trump-Russia investigation to push a narrative. 13 FBI agents were dispatched to Talladega speedway to investigate a garage pull-down rope and push a narrative. Thousands of FBI hours have been spent investigating the January 6th Washington DC protest… and _once again_ another terrorist carries out a mass shooting where the FBI knew the suspect in advance.
> 
> The FBI knew in advance the Pulse Nightclub shooter (Omar Mateen) and were tipped off by the local sheriff. The FBI knew in advance the San Bernardino Terrorists (Tashfeen Malik). The FBI knew in advance the Boston Marathon Bombers (the Tsarnaev brothers) tipped off by Russians. The FBI knew in advance the Garland, Texas, shooters (Elton Simpson and Nadir Soofi). The FBI knew in advance of the Parkland High School shooter (Nikolas Cruz). The FBI knew in advance of the Fort Hood shooter (Nidal Hasan); and now the FBI knew in advance of Ahmad al-Aliwi Alissa.
> Those are just off-the-top of my head… Anyone notice a pattern?
> 
> Meanwhile the political FBI agents chase the ghosts of mysteriously invisible white supremacists conducting random acts of unidentified racism.


They are too busy still trying to find out if President Trump pissed on Russian hookers or not... You can't expect them to turn away from that important matter!!


----------



## stevekozak

Megamom134 said:


> From what I have been reading about the shooter this again stems from bullying in school. For so many young people school is a horrible place. Maybe high school should be banned until these young adult learn not to treat another human being so crappy that they build up this hate and range and go out and shoot people. Teens can be just a horrible species until their brains fully mature around 30 or so.


This has nothing to do with anyone being bullied in school. Nothing.


----------



## Megamom134

stevekozak said:


> This has nothing to do with anyone being bullied in school. Nothing.


 I would rather see them change those things then ban guns though. Crazy can always get a gun and I have to wonder, if other people had been in the store with a gun it might not have been as tragic. Lives could have been saved.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> You clearly have not thought the idea through.


Oh, I have.
I’m not some wild eyed Q Aon, Alex Jones, believing conspiracy theorist.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, I have.
> I’m not some wild eyed Q Aon, Alex Jones, believing conspiracy theorist.


I know. I know. And Sleepy Joe Biden won the US Presidency fair and square too.....


----------



## inceptor

theprincipal said:


> Almost every shooting someone call out “false flag”. I can’t recall one in modern times that proved to be one.


One rarely finds out about a false flag event until long after it's happened. 2 come to mind though. The Reichstag fire and The Gulf of Tonkin incident.

While doing the research here, the second article is short but offers at least another one and talks about a couple of others that could be.



Gulf of Tonkin Incident: ‘Classic False Flag Operation’ For War In Vietnam – The Millennium Report








The truth about 'False Flags' from Nazi Germany to the Vietnam War


False Flag narratives are peddled by conspiracy theorists but here are some genuine examples




www.history.co.uk


----------



## Annie

stevekozak said:


> I hope no one sets up a begging site for them. If they are such devout church followers and the church is a good place, won't the family be taken care of by the church community?
> 
> An aside: How does a man support 7 kids on a cop's salary?


I won't dignify this with an answer.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> I won't dignify this with an answer.


No one asked you to dignify anything. I will tell you this, though, there is NO dignity in all these Go Fund Me begging accounts. There is no dignity in asking total strangers to support people. If a person's community, church, family, and friends are not taking care of people then there is something drastically wrong with the community, church, family, and friends. I don't know how Papists in New Jersey do things, but that is not the way things are done where I am from.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> One rarely finds out about a false flag event until long after it's happened. 2 come to mind though. The Reichstag fire and The Gulf of Tonkin incident.
> 
> While doing the research here, the second article is short but offers at least another one and talks about a couple of others that could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf of Tonkin Incident: ‘Classic False Flag Operation’ For War In Vietnam – The Millennium Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about 'False Flags' from Nazi Germany to the Vietnam War
> 
> 
> False Flag narratives are peddled by conspiracy theorists but here are some genuine examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.co.uk


The first attack was real, MacNamara should be in hell for the second, and a host of other things.


----------



## Kauboy

What are we calling a "false flag"?
I've heard two different descriptions.
1. A reported attack of some form that never actually happened, but numerous witnesses are found to give their account of the events. Some actions are taken to make the event more convincing (fires, explosions, gun fire, body bags, etc...)
2. A pre-planned attack that uses a patsy to carry out, guiding them directly or indirectly to conduct the activity, leaving them to take full responsibility for the event, dead or alive.

Semantics might be off to describe these, but I want to make sure we're all using the same context.

Anyone who reads up on the history of MKUltra, and doesn't extrapolate the obvious options that have likely been developed over the nearly 50 years since the project was ended, doesn't understand what they're government is capable of to achieve their goals.
I don't know how many of the mass shootings over the past few decades have been "false flags", as either above definition would allow, but I'm convinced that one or more have been. (more likely the 2nd definition)
Their timings are just too suspicious. Their perpetrators are all tied to drug use and backgrounds that would have triggered their arrests long before their attacks.

Also, I like conspiracies.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

To me, only a government action could be considered as a false flag.
I didn’t see that in you’re definition.


----------



## Robie

rice paddy daddy said:


> To me, only a government action could be considered as a false flag.
> I didn’t see that in you’re definition.


IMO only, that's the way it used to be defined.
Things have changed though and the government agencies are in bed with the political left, corporate America and the media.
We saw (or at least should have) what happened when the media used the government and vice versa to organize a coup against Trump and supporters.


----------



## ErickthePutz

stevekozak said:


> Ever heard of a place called Newtown, Connecticut ? Asking for a friend...


Epic. And you wonder WHY preppers are seen as tin foil hat wearing mongs?


----------



## Black 5

Mongs?


----------



## inceptor

Black 5 said:


> Mongs?


I once knew a guy in CO who's name was Mongo. Maybe it's a family name.


----------



## Black 5

Maybe. Maybe it's a racial slur? Or some type of slur?

Get the torches and pitchforks!!!!!


----------



## Chiefster23

ErickthePutz said:


> Epic. And you wonder WHY preppers are seen as tin foil hat wearing mongs?


Again! Eric being a dick! Now I’m pretty sure he isn’t actually trying. It is in his DNA. He’s a natural born dick.


----------



## Slippy

Chiefster23 said:


> Again! Eric being a dick! Now I’m pretty sure he isn’t actually trying. It is in his DNA. He’s a natural born dick.


Bjorn Richard Head...👃


----------



## theprincipal

inceptor said:


> One rarely finds out about a false flag event until long after it's happened. 2 come to mind though. The Reichstag fire and The Gulf of Tonkin incident.
> 
> While doing the research here, the second article is short but offers at least another one and talks about a couple of others that could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Gulf of Tonkin Incident: ‘Classic False Flag Operation’ For War In Vietnam – The Millennium Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth about 'False Flags' from Nazi Germany to the Vietnam War
> 
> 
> False Flag narratives are peddled by conspiracy theorists but here are some genuine examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.co.uk


Sounds like a good excuse to call anything you want a “false flag” with zero accountability.


----------



## theprincipal

Auntie said:


> @theprincipal If you would like to start a thread about false flags please do so. I would like this thread to not contain petty bickering and for the thread to stay on topic.
> 
> Thank you


The thread is claiming that the recent CO mass shooting is a false flag. I am calling BS. It’s up to the OP to back up his claim. If having to use evidence to explain his false flag claim rustles his jimmies, then maybe posting on an internet forum doesn’t suit him. If debate about the validity of a thread’s title/claim is considered “petty bickering”, then please let me know how you prefer health dialog/disagreement to ensue. Thank you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

theprincipal said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to call anything you want a “false flag” with zero accountability.


I think you are off the mark here.
Both examples posted by Inceptor were classic "false flag" events orchestrated by the governments.
Hitler's government, and LBJ's government.
There is penty of accountability for attributing both events to the respective governments.


----------



## inceptor

theprincipal said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to call anything you want a “false flag” with zero accountability.


So you're saying that they really didn't happen or that it really doesn't matter because the govt can do whatever they feel like?


----------



## Auntie

You are arguing over two words, 'false flag'. You type false flag and I read the horrible incident doesn't matter. I still think a thread on what constitutes a false flag would be interesting.

I am going to admit that I am testy on this subject. It hit to close to home and I was concerned for people that I know. So many ifs. If someone had a gun, if people were allowed to open carry would the shooter have gone there, if he was on the FBI watch list why was he able to buy gun. 

I decided to step away from this thread two days ago because I can not remain neutral. False flag or not people are dead.


----------



## theprincipal

inceptor said:


> So you're saying that they really didn't happen or that it really doesn't matter because the govt can do whatever they feel like?


No... I am saying that calling something a false flag (as a matter of fact without evidence), then claiming that evidence doesn’t matter because the truth often comes out years later, is a convenient way to be completely unaccountable for making such a claim.


----------



## theprincipal

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think you are off the mark here.
> Both examples posted by Inceptor were classic "false flag" events orchestrated by the governments.
> Hitler's government, and LBJ's government.
> There is penty of accountability for attributing both events to the respective governments.


I am clearly not saying that false flags didn’t occur in history. I am not sure how you would draw this conclusion based on my comments.


----------



## inceptor

theprincipal said:


> No... I am saying that calling something a false flag (as a matter of fact without evidence), then claiming that evidence doesn’t matter because the truth often comes out years later, is a convenient way to be completely unaccountable for making such a claim.


Headlines stated this was a white supremacist, until he wasn't.

So Hitler was right, until he wasn't. 

And even though the fix was bragged about in Time, we had a free and fair election because no evidence has been proven. SCOTUS won't even look at the case. That must prove it was free and fair.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

theprincipal said:


> I am clearly not saying that false flags didn’t occur in history. I am not sure how you would draw this conclusion based on my comments.


Excuse me?
You quoted Inceptors post about the Reichstag Fire, and the Gulf of Tonkin incident, and replied with the one sentence I quoted.
I clearly drew "this conclusion based on my comments." 
Sorry, that dog won't hunt.


----------



## theprincipal

inceptor said:


> Headlines stated this was a white supremacist, until he wasn't.
> 
> So Hitler was right, until he wasn't.
> 
> And even though the fix was bragged about in Time, we had a free and fair election because no evidence has been proven. SCOTUS won't even look at the case. That must prove it was free and fair.


So you’ve circle back around to the position that you can claim whatever you wish, without evidence, and with no accountability. Nice.


----------



## inceptor

theprincipal said:


> So you’ve circle back around to the position that you can claim whatever you wish, without evidence, and with no accountability. Nice.


No, what I gave you was facts. Evidently facts don't matter??? The other facts I posted earlier. Here are two more sets of facts. Thought it seems that facts are irrelevant.

Fact: Initial reports out of Boulder was this was a white supremacist. 





__





USA Today race and inclusion editor says she was fired over tweet blaming white men for Boulder shooting






www.msn.com





Fact: The election deception.



> The _New York Times_ had reported on the effort in January, referring to the “Democracy Defense Coalition.” The Daily Beast hinted at it in the fall. But the _Time_ article is the most in-depth report at what others suggested was going on behind the scenes.











The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election


For more than a year, a loosely organized coalition of operatives scrambled to shore up America’s institutions




time.com


----------



## inceptor

@theprincipal it does seem you are correct on part of your statement in that there is no accountability for those controlling the narrative.


----------



## theprincipal

inceptor said:


> @theprincipal it does seem you are correct on part of your statement in that there is no accountability for those controlling the narrative.


My point really focused on the “false flag” claim that gets thrown around on forums every time there is a domestic shooting or explosion. Those making the claim rarely if ever own up to being incorrect, nor see the need to back their claim up with strong, credible evidence.

That being said, It’s amazing that with all of these false flags claims being thrown around, people need to cite the Gulf of Tonkin incident (1964) as proof that a shooting in 2021 CO was a false flag.... I understand not trusting our government, but crying wolf doesn’t add credibility to one’s cause.


----------



## inceptor

theprincipal said:


> My point really focused on the “false flag” claim that gets thrown around on forums every time there is a domestic shooting or explosion. Those making the claim rarely if ever own up to being incorrect, nor see the need to back their claim up with strong, credible evidence.
> 
> That being said, It’s amazing that with all of these false flags claims being thrown around, people need to cite the Gulf of Tonkin incident (1964) as proof that a shooting in 2021 CO was a false flag.... I understand not trusting our government, but crying wolf doesn’t add credibility to one’s cause.


Good luck with this. We've been down this road and it's been well traveled. I'll not be retracing my path.


----------



## theprincipal

inceptor said:


> Good luck with this. We've been down this road and it's been well traveled. I'll not be retracing my path.


It’s not a path I want to go down either. It was the original poster’s claim. It’s on him to prove it..... I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## stevekozak

theprincipal said:


> It’s not a path I want to go down either. It was the original poster’s claim. It’s on him to prove it..... I won’t hold my breath.


You seem to have gone to the same liberal shithole school that the current (illegitimate) White House Press Secretary went to. You like circling back. Unfortunately, the inane horseshit you spewed before is the same inane horseshit you are spewing now. Maybe you should just go play in traffic. I hear that can be exciting!


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Just because a nut job carry’s out a shooting doesn’t mean the government planned it.

Doesn’t mean the Gov. didn’t but the burden of proof is placed squarely on the one making the claim.

That’s the way it’s done in America.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ranger710Tango said:


> Just because a nut job carry’s out a shooting doesn’t mean the government planned it.
> 
> Doesn’t mean the Gov. didn’t but the burden of proof is placed squarely on the one making the claim.
> 
> That’s the way it’s done in America.


Are you new in America? That's the way it use to be done. Now the Lefts lapdog aka the media flame any claim that promotes the lefts agenda and ignore everything else.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Sasquatch said:


> Are you new in America? That's the way it use to be done. Now the Lefts lapdog aka the media flame any claim that promotes the lefts agenda and ignore everything else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You sound like the liberal media 4 yrs ago.
Gloom and doom never any answers. 👍

I don’t control the media. I vote and pay my tax. I’m involved in local politics that represent me.

What else would you like me to do ? What are you doing other than posting in every thread about your displeasure of our current state ?
Posting to get likes as to what you think sounds good ? Is that it ?
It’s gets to be repetitive coffee table talk without any action. It’s like Sean Hannity.......a monotone record playing in the background.

You have a pretty rich attitude for someone who pays his tax to California. If you were serious, you’d vote with your feet.


----------



## theprincipal

stevekozak said:


> You seem to have gone to the same liberal shithole school that the current (illegitimate) White House Press Secretary went to. You like circling back. Unfortunately, the inane horseshit you spewed before is the same inane horseshit you are spewing now. Maybe you should just go play in traffic. I hear that can be exciting!


Do you earn rank as a keyboard warrior, or do you just do it for attention?

My point stands.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ranger710Tango said:


> You sound like the liberal media 4 yrs ago.
> Gloom and doom never any answers.
> 
> I don’t control the media. I vote and pay my tax. I’m involved in local politics that represent me.
> 
> What else would you like me to do ? What are you doing other than posting in every thread about your displeasure of our current state ?
> Posting to get likes as to what you think sounds good ? Is that it ?
> It’s gets to be repetitive coffee table talk without any action. It’s like Sean Hannity.......a monotone record playing in the background.
> 
> You have a pretty rich attitude for someone who pays his tax to California. If you were serious, you’d vote with your feet.


If you haven't noticed I'm a mod so if I was really going for likes I could give myself as many as I wanted. 

As for what I do to help the cause? As far as you know I do 10x more than you. At least, like you, I can claim whatever I want without ever having to prove a thing. Now if you'd like to prove how much political activity you participate in I'd be happy do the same. But since you wont your argument is senseless. 

As for leaving California, that'll be happening fairly soon. I have family and work obligations here and once those are met I will be voting with my feet.

And thank you for noticing my rich attitude. No one has ever noticed before. I'll be thinking of you as I drive around in my Maybach Exelero running down illegals and laughing at all the poor minorities. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Sasquatch said:


> If you haven't noticed I'm a mod so if I was really going for likes I could give myself as many as I wanted.
> 
> As for what I do to help the cause? As far as you know I do 10x more than you. At least, like you, I can claim whatever I want without ever having to prove a thing. Now if you'd like to prove how much political activity you participate in I'd be happy do the same. But since you wont your argument is senseless.
> 
> As for leaving California, that'll be happening fairly soon. I have family and work obligations here and once those are met I will be voting with my feet.
> 
> And thank you for noticing my rich attitude. No one has ever noticed before. I'll be thinking of you as I drive around in my Maybach Exelero running down illegals and laughing at all the poor minorities.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was nice talking with you. I’m sorry you’re unhappy but it’s certainly not because of people like me. 👍

I just refuse to walk around constantly talking about a problem I do not have direct control over. It’s not helpful and in fact it’s harmful. You begin to get equated to the typical person that didn’t get their way and their eternally unhappy until the next election that they will claim was fair......if they win.

You require proof of anything you don’t agree with yet no proof required for what you believe to be true. It truly must be a tormented state in which you live.

Nothing fair unless your team is winning 👍.


----------



## Sasquatch

Ranger710Tango said:


> It was nice talking with you. I’m sorry you’re unhappy but it’s certainly not because of people like me.
> 
> I just refuse to walk around constantly talking about a problem I do not have direct control over. It’s not helpful and in fact it’s harmful. You begin to get equated to the typical person that didn’t get their way and their eternally unhappy until the next election that they will claim was fair......if they win.
> 
> You require proof of anything you don’t agree with yet no proof required for what you believe to be true. It truly must be a tormented state in which you live.
> 
> Nothing fair unless your team is winning .


Kinda figured you'd try to worm your way out. That's fine I expected it anyway. Have a great day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> It was nice talking with you. I’m sorry you’re unhappy but it’s certainly not because of people like me. 👍
> 
> I just refuse to walk around constantly talking about a problem I do not have direct control over. It’s not helpful and in fact it’s harmful. You begin to get equated to the typical person that didn’t get their way and their eternally unhappy until the next election that they will claim was fair......if they win.
> 
> You require proof of anything you don’t agree with yet no proof required for what you believe to be true. It truly must be a tormented state in which you live.
> 
> Nothing fair unless your team is winning 👍.



Literally almost every single one of your posts since you joined here are you doing exactly what you just accused.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Nick said:


> Literally almost every single one of your posts since you joined here are you doing exactly what you just accused.


Please quote the posts. Your statement is false.

It’s impossible to provide proof of something that didn’t happen.
What exactly are you accusing me of ? 🤣


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> Please quote the posts. Your statement is false.
> 
> It’s impossible to provide proof of something that didn’t happen.
> What exactly are you accusing me of ? 🤣



You want me to go back and quote all your posts since you joined? Well that's not gonna happen. No need to anyhow, as usual everyone else here knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Nick said:


> You want me to go back and quote all your posts since you joined? Well that's not gonna happen. No need to anyhow, as usual everyone else here knows what I'm talking about.


Everyone knows what you’re talking about ? 


You mean calling you out for incorrect statements ? Sorry you don’t like to be wrong. Sorry you try to use a different dictionary when your asked to explain your posts. 

I think you just expect everyone to go along with you and if anyone questions you then they’re labeled a “ problem “ 

I don’t go along just to have friends here. I post accurate info not what I think as fact. 

Do you happen to be a news reporter ? Small town politician in Massachusetts or New Jersey?


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> Everyone knows what you’re talking about ?
> 
> 
> You mean calling you out for incorrect statements ? Sorry you don’t like to be wrong. Sorry you try to use a different dictionary when your asked to explain your posts.
> 
> I think you just expect everyone to go along with you and if anyone questions you then they’re labeled a “ problem “
> 
> I don’t go along just to have friends here. I post accurate info not what I think as fact.
> 
> Do you happen to be a news reporter ? Small town politician in Massachusetts or New Jersey?



I've never had a problem with anyone else here. You seem to have problems with everyone. I'd say it's pretty clear who the problem is, or at least it should be.

As for the rest of your rambling, bravo you just blew my cover. I guess I finally found someone I couldn't outsmart.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Nick said:


> I've never had a problem with anyone else here. You seem to have problems with everyone. I'd say it's pretty clear who the problem is, or at least it should be.
> 
> As for the rest of your rambling, bravo you just blew my cover. I guess I finally found someone I couldn't outsmart.


The only people here I have a disagreement with are the ones who can’t stand to be wrong and not have everyone agree with it. 

I’m not rambling.🤣

You can have your own opinion but you can’t have your own facts👍. 

Some here don’t understand that.


----------

